# (W.I.P.) Forgeworld Dreadnought



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi guys I thought id share this which is my next commission piece:

















I was thinking off adding some bullet shells around his feet, and doing the barrel partially submerged in a puddle?

Thoughts Heretics?


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Are you even allowed to have an Assault cannon AND a heavy Bolter?????


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Nope.

SM dreads are restricted to Missiles, twin autocannon or DCCW w/storm bolter or heavy flamer.

DA Mortis pattern may have twin-Heavy bolters on the left arm, but the weapons are bought as a pair (so your left MUST match your RIGHT arm). You buy a pair of twinlined weapon x. You can't have just one.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dont get me wrong it looks real cool but useless ingame


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd like to see some bullet casings for sure on this one. If you were going to do a puddle, you could always put some bullet holes in the barrel itself and have radioactive liquids pouring out the holes and form a radioactive green puddle around the base of the barrel. Those are just my thoughts.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

I like the puddle idea. not sure about the shell idea. beauty in simplicity right?

I personally believe in "counts as". Ultimately the point value, base size, and approximate bulk (for line of sight), and it being a GW mini of some kind are the only things that matter. The whole WYSIWYG concept is pretty much the most immature concept ever conceived.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm not gonna complain about the legality of the options, cus its silly to bring up if your just painting a model for the hell of it.

however, the arms do not match, the assault cannon arm is an older mark to the bolter arm and it makes it look weird, you might be better off replacing the older style ass cannon arm with the newer one.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for your thought Heretics, unfortunately the model was glued and pinned when I got it. I'm just making a senic base for it. 
In answer to the whole wysiwyg argument, the customers whole force is made up of models and items he likes.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Munky said:


> the customers whole force is made up of models and items he likes.


this is madness, that means he is actually enjoying the hobby????......HERESY!!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> however, the arms do not match, the assault cannon arm is an older mark to the bolter arm and it makes it look weird, you might be better off replacing the older style ass cannon arm with the newer one.


I think this mismatch is emphasised by the different materials of the model. But I do like the idea of having a dreadnought that can walk forward and shoot and shoot and shoot some more. Shame you cant do it in game though.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Dammit Stella stop making me laugh out loud! I'm reading this on my phone in a shop and people are looking!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Kudos to him for doing what he wants with his own models. Does he game with theseusing house rules. Wouldn't be hard to come up with a points value for this.
With the kind of firepower he is carrying i think shell casings would be everywhere. The idea of a couple of bulletholes in the barrel and toxic goo leaking out is cool. Besides, If anyone should be able to get some unusual weapon combos it would be a venerable dread.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> this is madness, that means he is actually enjoying the hobby????......HERESY!!



you have GW down to a tee stella! XD

suck the money out of people, and the fun out of the hobby.

I'f Gw made people happier to play their game, and maybe dropped the prices a bit (dont want to as TOO much of them), then they'd make a mint.

And munky, that's some good basing, i'd personally like to see the puddle, along with cases everywhere, including IN the puddle XD

just my 2pence.

M


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok cool il add a few in there to spice things up.
Keep your eyes peeled for some pics in a few days........


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

If you can find an opponent who says 'what the hell... its cool' then go for it. I'm not going to sit in a darkened town hall quibbling about the wording of a codex. I really like 4th edition and would be loathed to play 5th.
Not wanting to sound mean to people who play competitively - for you guys you need defined rules but for me... its my hobby and I'll do what I want.

I'm interested in what paint schene you're planning? What colours are you mainly using on this baby?

Also bullet casings in the puddle would be sweet.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

_Piemaster-_ I will be using the same colours I used on this chap:









And I have some progress at last, not much just base colours to get a feel for how the model looks.

















Munky


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

You could always count the TL heavy bolters as autocannons. Bam. Legal.
Also, I'm totally stealing some ideas from this for my Venerable's paint scheme.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Well heres todays progress: (about 8 hours painting in total to get to this point)

















I've been doing the metallics today, tho I still need to do the trim on the legs.
The back of his legs and the sarcofogus is done.

Munky


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow. Excellent work so far, *Munky*. The metallics look great. This dread will be one mean looking slaughtering machine once it's finished.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

A little more progress.
Ive done the blue armor and details front and back on the body and legs now.
Onto the banner next methinks:








Munky


----------



## darthblaze (Jan 24, 2009)

This is for my commission from munky, Ultramarines Are my secondary force, as i do not use them that often at all, these are mainly for my glass case in my house, But if i would use them i was planning on using it auto / Twin lazer like Prime said. i did not use magnets cause i have ALOT of dreads to choose from with many diff weapon combos, this will be my 9th dread, 2nd Ultra dread. Anyway, Awesome work so far munky! he keeps me very satisfied with his work.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Lovely work so far munky. Love this model, it's full of fantastic detail.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Munky, you've gotta do a tute, cause I've tried copying this on a sternguard model, and I don't seem to get the deep shading like you get, what kind of wash do you use? I tend to use a regal blue wash . 

The model looks awesome though xD

EDIT: Talking about the Ultramarines blue by the way


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

This blue is made using Enchanted blue as a base colour, then washed with Regal blue, and tidied up with Enchanted blue again then thin layers of Enchanted and Space wolf grey mix layered up to pure Space wolf grey.

I think its the strong contrast between shade and highlight that makes it look dark.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking fantastic. I cant wait to see what you do with that banner...


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Pherion said:


> Looking fantastic. I cant wait to see what you do with that banner...


Your wait is over my friend I just finished the banner this afternoon:








Im particularly pleased with the burnt look on the ends of the cloth :biggrin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's exceptional. The 'Nid looks quality, though I would have been tempted to do it a different colour so it's contrasting to the banner. Really looking forward to seeing this complete.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I was hoping the red/brown of the banner wouldnt clash too much but Its a lot better in real life.
I didnt fancy blue, bone was out cos of the body of the nid white was out too.....pretty tough to decide, but such is life eh!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi guys I have an update at last on this guy, the base is still to be done but its finaished at last:

































cheers munky.

P.S. Il have the base up tomorrow some time.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

green carapace would of been interesting, would go well with the bone of the nid but definitely stand out from the red of the banner.

it is nice to see proper metal on a model these days as well, very rare with the uprising of NMM *shivers*, glad to see someone not go down that road


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I refuse to use NMM.
It's way too much work for so so look.
This is beautiful. Great work again.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking magnificent munky. So this is for a guy who has 9 dreads. Cool, I have 8 but that is including a space crusade dread with no weapons and most of them are of the mentaly unstable chaos kind.


----------

